# I bought 2 flyrods and reel... is it good?



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I ordered a 2 fly rod and reels today from Cabela's website and i want u think about this?



*Temple Fork Outfitters™ Lefty Kreh Professional Series/Cabela's RLS Fly Combo*  9ft 8wt 4pcs TFO Professional series and RLS Fly reel ( saltwater and freshwater)



*Cabela's Cahill Fly Rod and Reel Outfit* 9ft 5wt 4pcs rod and cahill reel (use for freshwater only)


what u think?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

You did fine. They will work great for you,now go out in the yard and practice, and listen to the people driving by ask if you are catching anything.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

no first hand exp with the cahill, but the TFO will serve you well. I'm sure the cahill is fine too. Cabelas is great on the return policy too, so you can always send it back.


----------



## skydiver77 (Jan 8, 2007)

Every time I cast in my yard so smart @ss asks if I am catching anything.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new rods. Next thing to do is find a decent fly line. You may consider talking to the local fly fishing shops. They will help you with a bit of casting instruction and also might let you try out a couple of different lines to see what matches your equipment and casting style.


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

I think that those are great beginner setups. If you bought the 8 as a combo, I would imagine you got the GPX line with it. Use it for a while, but like Tom said, you might want to look into a decent saltwater line if you ever have some spare cash lying around. Keep the GPX as a backup. In my experience, that particular rod does not like to be overlined, so stick with an 8 weight line if you pick up another. 

A friend of mine had one of the earlier Cabela's reels and the guts rusted out in about a year in the salt. He takes good care of his gear too. Hopefully, the RLS will give you more use, but if not, you'll probably be ready for a new reel by then anyway if you get into it. There are always decent Lamson reels for cheap on the web if you look around. They do great for the price. I was skeptical at first, but some of the low-mid price Orvis reels are good deals too. That being said, I have a 4 weight Cabela's reel that I've abused in freshwater for 3 years now and it still works perfectly.

Just my $0.02. Have fun!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Keep us posted about the reel, I have heard that the Cabela's reels drags will give out. Not saying it will happen to you, but I was thinking about getting one.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Keep us posted about the reel, I have heard that the Cabela's reels drags will give out. Not saying it will happen to you, but I was thinking about getting one.


Use more palm! I would like to be in that position were I catch so many fish that my drag wears out. I say BS anyway unless someone has first hand knowledge.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Just passing along what I read on the Cabels's website user reviews.


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

> > Keep us posted about the reel, I have heard that the Cabela's reels drags will give out. Not saying it will happen to you, but I was thinking about getting one.
> 
> 
> Use more palm! I would like to be in that position were I catch so many fish that my drag wears out. I say BS anyway unless someone has first hand knowledge.


In my experience, the old Cabela's drags wear out, but it's not from fish smoking them. The drag, bearing and spindle are all integrated into one sealed unit. Then at some point it becomes not so sealed, salt water gets in there, and it starts puking rust out of it. Doesn"t work that great after that. In the newer reels, if they switched to an open drag system or just sealed it all up better, then everything should last a lot longer. You have to be catching some serious speedsters for a fish to burn up a drag. Unless you have a $425 Orvis Vortex VO2 and catch any of the fish it was intended for. Then that retarded cork ring will smoke like a chimney and turn to charcoal on a good run. Hello, expensive piece of junk with the most annoying clicker I've ever heard. ;D In any other reel that's used the way it's intended, I haven't seen a drag burn up in my limited experience.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Just passing along what I read on the Cabels's website user reviews.


From what I read on reviews about LSR reels from 3 to 5 wt reels makes drag disc burnout cause it spinning out.

I read on RLS reels review on many website and I haven't read anything bad about RLS reel which I have on ordered.

RLS reels gives out 4.7 out of 5 in most websites.

LSR reels gives out 2.3 out of 5.

So we'll see what happend when I start using the RLS reel.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Just enjoy the fun, didn't mean to start anything, as a matter of fact, I have a Cabela Prestige reel on my 3 wt. Just make sure you back the drag off when you are done.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

caught few brim with 5wt cahill rod and reel, works out good with fly cricket!

MY 8WT TFO professional and cabelas RLS reel is still new in box and havent opened yet!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Every time I cast in my yard so smart @ss asks if I am catching anything.


Had someone drive by yesterday and said, "we stopped stocking this street a year ago." My response. "Is that why their is so many for sale signs?".......a$$

But hey, at least they know what we are doing rather than someone that just walks by and stairs like we are ninjas in training.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

When I am asked what I caught I always say...."Yeah, right on the property line is a school of big a$$ land sharks. I'll get you one....hang out for a second."


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Next time tell them:

"Anyone can catch fish, I'm flyfishing.
More of a challenge. Use little tiny hooks.
I've caught the common fly, horse fly, bluebottle
and once I even got a dragon fly, heck of a fight.
Right now I'm trying to get a hit from a pesky deerfly.
I know he's buzzin around here somewhere..."


----------

